# Classifieds > Testimonials >  Beware Mikes Phat Frogs, Mike Matson,  CS Exotics, Cheyenne Schrank

## kcexotics

I ordered a 20 lot of Pacmans 3/13/16 before seeing all his recent reviews on the BOI. Agreed on a Mon for Tues delivery. Called off work Tues frogs never came. Emailed Mike he said they were never shipped, and they were going out for Weds. Called off work again, frogs came Weds. One was DOA and several were clearly EXTREMELY bloated. Within 72hrs half were dead most within the first 12hrs. My shipping temps were in the mid 60's, I don't believe for one second these frogs became ill during the shipping process. I ordered 10 lime albinos and 10 peppermints. All but one of the lime albinos died within the first 72hrs. I have since lost three of the peppermints to a bacterial infection, they had cloudy eyes when I got them. The seven remaining frogs I have are doing fine and have tripled in size BUT.... Most of the remaining peppermints, which are supposed to stay bright green are turning dark green/brown and look like normal green Pacmans.
 Mike said he would replace the entire order, I've been waiting almost three months for twenty frogs. Mike says he doesn't have frogs out of the water yet, but continues to post available frogs on Facebook. I've seen a few other people on Facebook groups complaining that all their lime albino from Mike Matson died.
 Mike has since told me they will not be replaced because I out'ed him on a Facebook group. He responded with his typical empty school girl threats.

----------

Cliygh and Mia 2

----------

